# Balling on a budget..



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Alright, so im basically scraping funds together when i decided to go air on my mk3 jetta.
I i started by ordering my tank, gauges, and paddle valves.

About a month later I called up bagriders and traced out the system ill be running and ordered up all of my fittings, airline, and my 400c Viair.
For lines I decided to run 2 3/8th lines from tank to the front console and then T them into 1/4 lines for the valves.

I have also decided that i am going to run 90% of my lines in the car until they enter my wheel wells for the bags. All my lines to the bags will be 1/4". 

I waited to long to start this build thread because i was hoping to update it rather quickly (dont know how well that will work), instead of only updating once every few weeks.


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

For weeks ive been trying to find a good mounting spot for my paddles and gauges but continue to fail. Finally made up a plate that im hoping will fit them both and look nice

content!

















And of course im going to wrap it in material so dont mind the uneven edges!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Interested in seeing the paddle/gauge pod finished!


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

reynolds9000 said:


> Interested in seeing the paddle/gauge pod finished!


i attempted the cupholder idea that you gave me but did not turn out so well...
Im waiting on my paddle mounting bracket from bagriders right now. Hopefully it will be in b tuesday so i can get make some more measurements and get it finnished!


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Until some progress ill show you from the beginning of my vw "career".

Turned 17 and bought my first mk3 jetta.
Rustfree 98 wolfsburg with 103,000k
for $2300

Right away I bought some rokkors (i know, i know) and techtonics exhaust, and later bought some wheels and ended up with this


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

THEN, tha was all quickly taken from me when a dumb b!tch decided to text pulling on to 495 and not pay attention... which left me with this


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Went out and bought a 97 jetta gt with the insurance money and the day i got it home i ordered another exhaust, CXracing coils, and some other fun stuff and this is where i am today.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Micket said:


> Went out and bought a 97 jetta gt with the insurance money and the day i got it home i ordered another exhaust, CXracing coils, and some other fun stuff and this is where i am today.


:thumbup: Love that model


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

sorry about the old car but looks like something good came out of it.
im also pieceing my kit togther.
keep the parts coming


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Lookin' good Mike, looking forward to the install. What front bags/struts did you end up going with? Whens the first show we're going to? I need to know when to buy my tires by.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

looking good


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

UPDATE!
I sold my nikon for $900
So i have ordered my front Airlift Slams from bagriders and should be coming in tuesday.

Also curious if anyone has ever ran the front two struts off one manual paddle and the rear off another to ensure the left and rights are always even. Are there any downsides to doing that?
Input on that idea is much appreciated!

Updates this week for sure:beer:


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Mike GoFast said:


> Lookin' good Mike, looking forward to the install. What front bags/struts did you end up going with? Whens the first show we're going to? I need to know when to buy my tires by.


April 22nd! NE Dustoff. Hoping to at least get my fronts installed (slam my rear coils) and wheels painted before that show.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Why would you want to do that? Its not like the paddles are expensive or large... and the entire cross loading around corners... and the slowness.


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

Running both bags off of one valve will allow the air to move between the two and is terrible around corners. Just run two more, especially since you're doing manual valves :thumbup:


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Ahh fair enough, thanks for the info.
For some stupid reason i thought it would always keep my fronts and rears even but clearly i overlooked a few details. 

Alright so i have been offered a shaved bumper for $80 but im stuck if i should pull the trigger or keep the funds in line towards my rear bags. I am not good at money management.

If you can source a used set of mk3 rear bags I would appreciate it:beer:


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Update!! 

So great news, front bags came in and are much nicer than i thought they were going to be. im psyched! Also there was a mixup with my paddle mounting plate and it should be sorted out in the next few days. Until my break from work i have been trying to get some other things done as well, spent a few hours tonight prepping 2 of my wheels for paint, should have the other 2 done on thursday and into the booth this weekend. 
Also going to try and bend a custom CAI at my friends shop so we will see how that comes out as well:thumbup:


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

ALSO! Like and share the new stance blogs that are in my signature :thumbup:


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Any progress? You still trying to install the fronts this weekend? I might not be going up to VT like I was planning on.


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

PROGRESS!

So this great NE weather has got me antsy for show season so after work i got to it!
Had no plan for a false floor so i started cutting and ended up with this...











































Then after that I finnished my gauge and paddle valve pod, and used Mike gofast's left over dynamat and got most of my trunk covered.... and then had the dumbest idea of finnishing my spare tire well off with expanding foam insolation. :facepalm:
Hahahaha and it worked better than i thought, i just need another can


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Also on monday i had ordered 6 yards of teal suede to wrap my pillars and my tank.
Still waiting for that to come in the mail.

Saturday- Finnish my false, wrap my gauge pod, get all my lines ran, and maybe wrap some interior pieces 

Sunday- Install my front bags and slam my rear coils untill i save up a bit more for my rear bags.

Keep in mind im only making $10/hr so saving cash on top or other payments is quite challenging.

UPDATES LATER THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Full set of mk3 gt seats for sale aswell $100.
No rips or bad wear, shampoo and good as new.
Help me afford rear bags!!


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Keep it going. Let me know if you need that distribution block.


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Mike GoFast said:


> Keep it going. Let me know if you need that distribution block.


Just bring it with you if you come by this weekend. Im sure it will neaten things up a bit.
Ill also pay you for the dynamat and watertrap.

Still need to buy some plugs for my tank, but im sure lowes has em.


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Micket said:


> Just bring it with you if you come by this weekend. Im sure it will neaten things up a bit.
> Ill also pay you for the dynamat and watertrap.
> 
> Still need to buy some plugs for my tank, but im sure lowes has em.


I've found Ace Hardware to have the best selection.


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Mike GoFast said:


> I've found Ace Hardware to have the best selection.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good man.. i absolutely love your sub box...:thumbup:


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

tonyb2580 said:


> looks good man.. i absolutely love your sub box...:thumbup:


 thanks:thumbup: 
and i cant tell if that was sarcasm or not, but its the only one that will fit with my false floor :laugh:


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Update. 
Got a 55 in a 30 speeding ticket so my rear bags are even further behind now. 
F*ck:banghead:


----------



## Supertuph (Jun 14, 2007)

Car looks great! 
You might consider not using 2x6's or 2x4's for that matter running parallel to your seating position encase you where to be rear ended again. Always make me nervous seeing these layouts. 

Be safe! :beer:


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

The only reason i went with that is because the actual weight of the wood. I wanted something that would stay put. I am going to weld some studs down so i can also secure it to the floor of my trunk. Thanks for the kind words :thumbup:


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

If you're looking for a budget option for the rear, you can't go wrong with Chapman Universal struts.


----------



## Like a boss. (Jul 28, 2011)

Your jetta is totally gorgeous, thanks for the tank water trap and compressor. They have gone to a good home! :thumbup: see ya at dust off!!


----------



## Micket (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you! its pretty ratty right now, hopefully at dustoff ill have my new wheels on, some more low, and a shaved trunk lid. We will see!


----------

